# Make Your Own Hard Cider



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I claim no responsibility for those turning this apple juice into apple jack or any other alcoholic beverage.artydance:
http://www.motherearthnews.com/real...eNews&utm_campaign=09.04.13 DIY#axzz2dwUPcRSL


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I enjoy good apple cider, but there are too many other things that are not nearly as yummy that I can make alcohol from.... so the cider is safe at my house! 

Chokecherries and plums grow abundantly "up north" and make GREAT wine!!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

The order of use for our apples is

1. Canned
2. Dried
3. Vinegar (peel and cores from the above as well)
4. Canned juice.
5. Whatever is left is made into hard cider.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> The order of use for our apples is
> 3. Vinegar (peel and cores from the above as well)


Do you remove the seeds to prevent cyanide leeching?
http://chemistry.about.com/od/healthsafety/f/Do-Apple-Seeds-Contain-Poison.htm


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't you Yankees know cider is made out of THE PEELINGS!
And what's this crap about adding yeast?

Look at this:
Get a gallon stew pot going to a low boil and 3 gallons of good clean peelings.
Boil the peelings until they wilt and go brown and keep adding peelings until the 
slop[what you're making] won't take any more.strain through a piece of good 
coarse weave cotton into another pot and repeat until the peelings are gone.

You should have 2 gallons, if not.add a bit of spring water, the chlorinated crap kills 
the ferment.

add two cups of sugar and stir well.let cool an an open container and run it through 
your bubbler style beer fermenter. in mid fall it should take about a week, any longer and
it mothers and goes to vinegar.

Pour in an open 1 gallon crock and set upright in the freezer or outside if its cold enough.
Check it in an hour and dip the skim of ice off the top. repeat 5 times.this is what "buttgeyser"
calls "ice brewing". when the gallon is a bit more than 3/4ths full, transfer to a heavy glass wine
jug and store in a cool, dark place or refrigerate. should be about ten proof.

The used peelings are great for horses, cows or hogs or the composting pit.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Magus, 
If you share your cider making knowledge with me I will send you some of the first batch!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Just did. ^^


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

My Internet is slow....
Thank you


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Do you remove the seeds to prevent cyanide leeching?
> http://chemistry.about.com/od/healthsafety/f/Do-Apple-Seeds-Contain-Poison.htm


For vinegar, I steam juice the peels and cores, I don't leave them sitting in the crock. The percent of total juice used for vinegar from peels and cores is low anyway, most comes from whole apples.


----------

